# Zeilenumbruch in Quellcode



## Hobirath (13. Dez 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage, und zwar werden Quellcodes bei Benutzung von  Konstruktoren ja sehr lang und dadurch schwer leserlich, wie kann ich im Konstruktor einen Zeilenumbruch machen damit der Quellcode einfacher zu lesen ist.


```
konto=new Sparkonto(Kon.readInt("Bitte geben sie die Kontonummer des zu erstellenden Kontos ein: "),Kon.readDouble("Bitte geben sie das Startguthaben des Kontos ein: "),Kon.readDouble("Bitte geben sie den Zinssatz ein: "),Kon.readString("Bitte geben sie den Nachnamen des Kontoinhabers ein: "),Kon.readString("Bitte geben sie den Vornamen des Kontoinhabers ein: "));
```

Diesen Code hätte ich gerne dann nicht in einer Zeile sondern auf mehrere Zeilen verteilt. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie das geht?


----------



## nvidia (13. Dez 2013)

Hobirath hat gesagt.:


> [...] Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie das geht?



Benutze die Enter-Taste.


----------



## T_T (13. Dez 2013)

nach deinem Komma die "Enter" Taste wie mein Vorredner drücken
	
	
	
	





```
Kon.readInt("Bitte geben sie die Kontonummer des zu erstellenden Kontos ein: "), // Hier Enter drücken
```


----------



## Natac (13. Dez 2013)

Falls es dir deine IDE wieder zurück-formatiert, setze noch ein leeres Kommentar dahinter: //


----------



## turtle (13. Dez 2013)

Mein Eclipse formatiert die Zeile so

```
new Sparkonto(Kon.readInt("Bitte geben sie die Kontonummer des zu erstellenden Kontos ein: "),
		Kon.readDouble("Bitte geben sie das Startguthaben des Kontos ein: "), Kon.readDouble("Bitte geben sie den Zinssatz ein: "),
		Kon.readString("Bitte geben sie den Nachnamen des Kontoinhabers ein: "),
		Kon.readString("Bitte geben sie den Vornamen des Kontoinhabers ein: "));
```
Man kann in Eclipse aber auch angeben, das ein Code-Abschnitt NICHT formatiert werden soll.

```
//@formatter:off
	new Sparkonto(
		Kon.readInt("Bitte geben sie die Kontonummer des zu erstellenden Kontos ein: "),
		Kon.readDouble("Bitte geben sie das Startguthaben des Kontos ein: "), 
		Kon.readDouble("Bitte geben sie den Zinssatz ein: "),
		Kon.readString("Bitte geben sie den Nachnamen des Kontoinhabers ein: "),
		Kon.readString("Bitte geben sie den Vornamen des Kontoinhabers ein: "));
	//@formatter:on
```
Generell würde ich aber über deinen Konstruktor nachdenken und den besser aufsplitten. Denn es wird wohl ein Wert von Konsole gelesen UND der Konstruktor aufgerufen.


----------

